# Find a frog vet: search for an Association of Reptile and Amphibian Veterinarian member provider



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

If you need vet care for a frog or other herp, the best care will come from a qualified exotics vet. Many, if not most, of those providers will be members of the Association of Reptile and Amphibian Veterinarians -- ARAV.

Their website has a search feature to find a qualified exotics vet near to you:

https://arav.site-ym.com/search/custom.asp?id=3661


----------

